# Stuck on 1x



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

All day my phone has been stuck on 1x. Read a post from a while back that said if verizon is having a 4g network problem that all 4g phones will revert to 1x and not even 3g. Anyways is any one else having an issue? Just wondering before I call verizon.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Saw this yesterday on and off. In Detroit suburbs.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

I was in Detroit like 2 weeks ago for a Tigers game and my data signal in general was terrible...dropped constantly. Back home in little Defiance Ohio and my 4G is solid as a rock (and we're a fairly new 4G market here lol)

Seems like Verizon is having issues in some places and not others, because we aren't the only ones who have complained about Detroit lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

My wives phone is not 4g and she has solid 3g, where I'm stuck on the damn 1x.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

You can download LTE on off and set it to cdma auto and will put you on 3g and turns off the 4g radio

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well I contacted verizon about the situation and they are sending me out a new phone today, should receive it tomorrow. Now time to unroot.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes Detroit data has been pretty janky as of late. It's f'ing bologna.


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Yes Detroit data has been pretty janky as of late. It's f'ing bologna.


^ and another one. Man they REALLY have issues with data up there lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting note...I was in Detroit tonight for another Tigers game, and it worked fine for me up there this time. Maybe a fluke? Idk.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

